# Seal Point vs. Chocolate Point



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Correct me if I am wrong please.

Seal point is a pointed cat with dark brown points and a CREAM body.

Chocolate point is a pointed cat with dark brown points with a DARK body.

?????


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

You're right about the seal point: cream body and dark brown points. But, the chocolate point is lighter...an ivory colored body and milk chocolate points.


----------



## Quartermutt (Jun 23, 2010)

Siamese Cats Colors


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh got it, thank you!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

To add on to the above, sometimes seal points do have darkish bodies, although their points will still be the darkest color on their body.

And for the life of me I still can't figure out what Athena is. She is a mystery siamese!


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

saitenyo said:


> To add on to the above, sometimes seal points do have darkish bodies, although their points will still be the darkest color on their body.
> 
> And for the life of me I still can't figure out what Athena is. She is a mystery siamese!


 
Athena looks to be a tabby/Siamese mix to me....the non-expert-but-siamese-lover....


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It can be tough to distinguish between a seal point and a chocolate point based solely on their body and point coloring. Often the easier way is the paw pads...black or dark brown for the seal point, and cinnamon/spice/pinkish for the chocolate point.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

suwanee said:


> Athena looks to be a tabby/Siamese mix to me....the non-expert-but-siamese-lover....


Yeah both my cats are siamese mixes of some kind, I just meant I don't know what her coloring would be classified as in siamese terms. Apollo is a seal lynx-point and Athena is a torbie (or tortie-lynx) point. Her red patches seem to be cream, as they're very faint, but I can't figure out what her darker patches are, as some are dark and some are super faint.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

To elaborate, her feet and tail stripes look seal (dark brownish black patches, and her paw pads are pink spotted with black), her leg stripes look chocolate, and her face stripes are much paler black/brown than the rest of her points (excluding the pale red patches), making them look more like chocolate or lilac than seal. She's a confusing little cat! I'm wondering if her tortie genes or something else in her heritage is resulting in the widely varying degree of blacks?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> To elaborate, her feet and tail stripes look seal (dark brownish black patches, and her paw pads are pink spotted with black), her leg stripes look chocolate, and her face stripes are much paler black/brown than the rest of her points (excluding the pale red patches), making them look more like chocolate or lilac than seal. She's a confusing little cat! I'm wondering if her tortie genes or something else in her heritage is resulting in the widely varying degree of blacks?


LOL!! I earlier posted that the easiest way to tell seal from chocolate is the paw pads...black/dark brown for seal and cinnamon/pink for chocolate. Above you say Athena's paw pads are pink spotted with black! So much for the easy way to tell seal from chocolate. You're right. Athena is a confusing little cat. Her coloring may forever remain a mystery. :?


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Susan said:


> LOL!! I earlier posted that the easiest way to tell seal from chocolate is the paw pads...black/dark brown for seal and cinnamon/pink for chocolate. Above you say Athena's paw pads are pink spotted with black! So much for the easy way to tell seal from chocolate. You're right. Athena is a confusing little cat. Her coloring may forever remain a mystery. :?


Haha yeah, her tortie genes throw that one off.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Just a note, overweight/obese siamese cats will often have darker then usual body color, reference Sully. This is due to the fact that the fur color is dependent on the cats body temperature. Points are cooler than the central body thus darker points. WHen a cat is overweight, the skin is further from the body (separated by fat) and the fur will grow in darker. 

This can also be seen if you shave a siamese on its body anywhere, or it loses its fur for some reason, the bare patch will be skin exposed and thus cooler and will grow back darker. Had a rescue siamese with ringworm when the fur grew back it was dark on Ivory body, a polka dotted siamese. That fur eventually was replaced by normal color fur.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Kobster said:


> This can also be seen if you shave a siamese on its body anywhere, or it loses its fur for some reason, the bare patch will be skin exposed and thus cooler and will grow back darker. Had a rescue siamese with ringworm when the fur grew back it was dark on Ivory body, a polka dotted siamese. That fur eventually was replaced by normal color fur.


That also happens with other pointed cats, such as Ragdolls. Muffs was shaved in spots last fall due to mats and her fur grew in darker...so Muffs' new nickname is Patches!  I suspect when she sheds and gets her new coat, the dark fur will be replaced by lighter fur.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Athena is an Athena-point


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Athena is an Athena-point


I like that. That's what I'm going to call her from now on.


----------

